# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Thời hoa đỏ

## thuty

Rất nhiều người lầm tưởng đây là bài hát viết về tuổi học trò, và nhiều chương trình truyền hình cũng hay phát bài này để nói về tuổi học trò. Nhưng không phải, nhà thơ của bài này sáng tác lúc vừa bị vợ bỏ  :cuoi:  nên mới có câu: "Anh đâu buồn mà chỉ tiếc em không đi hết những ngày đắm say"

----------

